# Where is everybody?? Shameless dirty gold pics



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2017)

Seriously, this place is dead lately. Everybody out trunk or treating or something? 

These are just the pics I take so I can remember what things refine out at for when I write in my notebook.


----------



## cosmetal (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh, goodie!  :mrgreen:  

Gold porn! 

To four decimals no less . . . . :shock:


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2017)

Here's a fun one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmetal (Oct 26, 2017)

Please!  

There are inexperienced refiners lurking about and they could be unduly influenced by such wanton stripping of values!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah...I am probably one of them still. I'm yet to post a pretty button. 

And this still isn't the good stuff. That's already been recovered and sold! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2017)

cosmetal said:


> Oh, goodie!  :mrgreen:
> 
> Gold porn!
> 
> To four decimals no less . . . . :shock:


If I set it to five it doesn't like to tare. 

I should realistically sell it....I have no need for that precision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapparts (Oct 27, 2017)

It's so good to see people making progress and being happy about it at the same time.

Keep those pictures coming!

scrapparts


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 27, 2017)

scrapparts said:


> It's so good to see people making progress and being happy about it at the same time.
> 
> Keep those pictures coming!
> 
> scrapparts



I'm happy, I've made plenty of progress. I do things a lot different than most on the forum though so I don't take a lot of pictures. I despise doing dishes, so I don't do them. I just have various glassware that I reuse for the same purpose every time. For example, as soon as I filter the liquid from the 24 pin cdips, I'll dump the chips in to a secondary batch process (they won't have released their dies yet). I've got a 2 liter beaker that's full of ceramics that need to release. But anyway, I rinse the beaker once or twice, and just pour it through the filter. That washes the filter out. Then the filtrate, containing mostly silver chloride goes on to another beaker....I'll do that later. Then I dump more to be processed into the beaker...and just start all over again.

Same with the beaker I precipitate in. I get as much gold as shakes out easy, then just put a couple mL of HCl in there, and a few drops of nitric. Heat it til it precipitates, then let it sit and wait for the next liquor ready to drop. 

I used to "start and finish" and clean all of my glassware, but it created a ton of extra waste between the paper towels, rinses, etc. This way, I don't get exact "I know that this contains X g of gold", but my margins aren't so tight that I need to know. 

Right now, I'm getting ready to move on to cyanide. I've probably got 100 lbs of gold plate that I need to treat. But I also really need a silver cell. Just put a seelye hot air welder on lay-a-way at my consignment tool shop yesterday. I would have bought it outright, but he wouldn't take my offer price, so sure, I'll take a no-interest loan for 60 days.


----------



## tonyrichards_28 (Oct 28, 2017)

I am an inexperienced greenhorn, for sure. I have just recently started to try my unskilled attempts to extract gold from quartz rocks. A few months ago, I had picked up a rock that for some reason I thought was an agate, (I'm a die hard agate hunter and collector), and when I realized it was just a sediment rock, I was gonna chuck it in the Zumbro River. But, I noticed it was quite heavy for its size and for what it was. My Uncle said there was gold in it, and I pretty much laughed at him. Sorry, Uncle C, you were right. So, I've been reading, watching videos, studying some trial and error shots for the past few months. I'm definitely not a chemist, in fact, I had straight D's in class. But, I can say I am so close to getting my first nugget of gold. I understand and can successfully extract and dissolve the gold, ( Muriatic acid and bleach), and I just got the precipitating under control, (Bonide Stump Out, SMB). But, I am extremely outta the ball park, when it comes to smelting with borax and flux. But, I can see gold melted on some tools, or can see gold flakes smiling at me, under the hardened glass-like surface of the borax. So, I know it's there. I've been back and forth on this site, and I'm quite pleased with what I've read and learned. So, with that being said, you guys are pretty awesome for doing and having this forum to spread your knowledge on precious metal refining. Thank you. Hopefully now and soon, I can get me a beautiful piece of nugget, as I had and seen in Alaska, when I was growing up. Keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sold the ugly multi-colored sponge seen above today. 

Assayed at 98.5% Au, with Ag, Cu and Pd being the contaminants. There was also a very small amount of Fe, but I'm guessing that was actually an artifact from rolling out the button following the melt. 

That's with monochromatic wavelength dispersive XRF compared to 24k standard.


----------



## Refining Rick (Oct 31, 2017)

One from last summer. Still have not set up a lab at the new house yet. All work and no play, as they say. Soon. . .


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 31, 2017)

Perty...I'm just excited....learning, making money....haven't done this is a while. Before I had given up and was just working to make a living. Money was good, but it left me half a man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

